# Focus Cayo EVO owners....



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

What is the largest capacity tire that you all are using on the rear of the bike? The fork looks like it can handle a 28, but I'm on the fence about the back. Just looking to add some capacity to both tires.


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

I am currently on 25's and it is VERY close to rubbing my brake. So much so that I think I'll be getting some 23's just to have the extra clearance. I have Chorus brakes if it helps.


----------



## Soundtallica (Sep 24, 2011)

You may already have resolved this, but I'll throw in my 2 cents anyways. On my Cayo Evo (54cm), the fork has massive clearance, you may even be able to squeeze a 30 with little clearance in there.

BigPoser should probably check the true width of his tires. My 25mm Continental 4 seasons on wide Roval Pave Classique rims measure a true 26mm and it fits in with decent, if not ample, space. I have Ultegra 6700 brakes. Remember that the printed width on the sidewall isn't always accurate. I'd wager you can fit a true 28 in the back if you wanted, although with little clearance. But since the Cayo Evo is already such a comfortable frame, it probably isn't even necessary to add 28s unless you want to ride cobbles.


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

Soundtallica said:


> You may already have resolved this, but I'll throw in my 2 cents anyways. On my Cayo Evo (54cm), the fork has massive clearance, you may even be able to squeeze a 30 with little clearance in there.
> 
> BigPoser should probably check the true width of his tires. My 25mm Continental 4 seasons on wide Roval Pave Classique rims measure a true 26mm and it fits in with decent, if not ample, space. I have Ultegra 6700 brakes. Remember that the printed width on the sidewall isn't always accurate. I'd wager you can fit a true 28 in the back if you wanted, although with little clearance. But since the Cayo Evo is already such a comfortable frame, it probably isn't even necessary to add 28s unless you want to ride cobbles.


I'd have to measure. I was on 25mm Michelin Pro 4 Endurance on H Plus Son hoops. I actually have rub marks on the underside of the cross member where the rear brake attaches. I've since switched to a 23mm Michelin Pro 4 Service Coarse and my clearance is worlds better. 

You are right about the comfort though, even with 23's it's still very comfy.


----------

